# iPads during worship



## jawyman

I was wondering what some of you pastors think about members using iPads (or other tablets) in church. I mean how should we approach the use of this technology in church/worship. My senior pastor is adamant that he would prefer me to use a Bible as opposed to reading Scripture from my iPad. I am just curious.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Using an Ipad is still better than sleeping through my sermon.


----------



## jawyman




----------



## Tripel

What is the argument _against_ using iPads?


----------



## kodos

The Pastor at the PCA church I attended last weekend preached from an iPad. I had my Macbook Air so that I could have my reverse-interlinears open as well as my various English Bibles (he did refer to a few different translations and jumped around a lot, and so I was quite efficient  )


----------



## Rich Koster

In my humble opinion it is just a medium, like paper. Just make sure to charge it up Saturday night.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I think a pastor reading the Scripture from an iPad removes the symbolism that what I am reading is the very Word of God.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Tripel

Chaplainintraining said:


> I think a pastor reading the Scripture from an iPad removes the symbolism that what I am reading is the very Word of God.



huh?


----------



## Notthemama1984

When a pastor is behind a pulpit, holds up his Bible, and begins to read it reminds the congregation that what they are reading is sacred and the Word of God. Holding up an iPad does not have the same effect.

Am I stretching here?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

If there would be a way to block all incoming internet signals I would be fine with it. But I have seen far too many people using their ipad (or other similar devices) in less than edifying ways in worship. Call me a Luddite if you must but I believe things like this cause far too many problems than they solve. 

Just thinking out loud here but I wonder if having the ability to access a myriad of resources at your fingertips (commentaries, etc...) does in some way violate the relationship between Preacher and Listener.


----------



## Wayne

I sense the cold wind of the grammar police still here in the room. Brrr! But I see you've weathered the storm.

The use of Ipads can be a distraction, both for the pastor and for the user(s). I would expect that your pastor anticipates mis-use by some folks who might bring Ipads to church,
that they would be too prone to surfing the web or reading the newspaper, anything but pay attention to the sermon and participate in worship.

That would be the crux of my reasoning anyway for arguing against. But you're in good company - I seem to remember that at one point there was a reminder issued to the 
Westminster divines not to peruse extraneous reading materials during their debates.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Joshua said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I pastor is behind a pulpit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You have an iPastor?!
Click to expand...


Don't you?


----------



## LeeD

I think one should also take into account the church they attend and determine if the use of an iPad during preaching would be a distraction to others sitting around you. I know I have mostly been in smaller congregations in more rural settings. I could see how me bringing some newfangled piece of technology could distract others or just be viewed as strange.


----------



## kodos

Very good points - I make sure that my devices are all being used appropriately for worship. But I _enjoy_ worship and listening to the Pastor preach. So my device (iPad or laptop) is wholly dedicated to understanding him better, taking notes that are instantly cross-referenced _within the Bible text_ so that I can access them the next time I read the passage (better than taking margin notes!), etc.

Besides, I've seen people read their Study Bible notes and the Church bulletin instead of listening to the pastor - so it's not like technology started this...


----------



## KMK

Using an electronic reading device instead of paper is the moral duty of every pastor in order to stifle global warming.


----------



## he beholds

I'm distracted by the rest of my Bible during church! If the possibility of distraction were reason enough to discourage its use, we'd have to go straight to the Pastor handing out passages of the specific text being preached or do the whole overhead thing. I admit that I have, wrongfully, doubted people who are holding Ipads in church, but that is my fault, not theirs. 

The format of your Bible is certainly circumstance!


----------



## Wayne

Jessica:

That touches on something I often do, and I wonder if others do this too? -- When the pastor reads the Scripture text for the sermon, I often will not open my Bible to read along, but will instead simply pay attention to his reading of the text. Somehow I find that I take in the substance of the text better that way. Anyone else here found that approach profitable?


----------



## Scottish Lass

kodos said:


> Besides, I've seen people read their Study Bible notes and the Church bulletin instead of listening to the pastor - so it's not like technology started this...



Yep. Or the newsletter, or whatever the kid may have done in Sunday School or whatnot. People can be disciplined enough to use tech properly in the pew or pulpit. The fact that some aren't shouldn't be a reason to set tech off-limits for all. I used to use my netbook some before Grace---she's a distraction all by herself, now!


----------



## AThornquist

There is absolutely zero moral difference between the new technology and a book. The Word of God is the Word of God whether it's on a piece of paper or on a screen. It's true that people need guard themselves from entertainment during worship, but if you are going to nix iPads on those grounds then you better nix pens and pencils too because of all the people who doodle.


----------



## Andres

Chaplainintraining said:


> When a pastor is behind a pulpit, holds up his Bible, and begins to read it reminds the congregation that what they are reading is sacred and the Word of God. Holding up an iPad does not have the same effect.
> 
> Am I stretching here?


 
I respectfully disagree with you brother. The fact that the Word of God is bound in book form is not what gives it it's authority. I know this isn't what you meant but essentially it's what you're saying. If you are meaning that traditionally we are all used to the Scriptures in book form, then wouldn't we be poor reformed protestants if we did things merely for the sake of tradition?

I think the Ipad would be too distracting at this point. I say this because they are still so new that they are viewed as a "gadget" of sorts. For example, if someone in the pew had one out, I think there would be several people around that might be tempted to be focused on how the ipad works and what it can do rather than on the preaching. As for the minister using one in the pulpit, I know in our church our pulpit is set up so that from the pews you cannot see the minister's bible, notes, etc. If he had one up there, no one would see it, so in that case, no, it wouldn't bother me if he used it.

Edit: Perhaps I posted in haste, because now going back through and reading all the posts, I see where others have made the excellent point that we will be distracted by many things, not just a new-fangled ipad. I would tend to agree with this line of thinking, so I guess I am changing my mind - ipads are indeed acceptable.


----------



## Mike Southerland

In our church use of Logos Bible software is encouraged. We have tables set up in the sanctuary with power strips screwed down to each table so that we can bring laptops. I enjoy taking notes this way as I am more likely to refer back to my notes later. Handwritten notes on paper would most likely be lost. We have had some problems with some people surfing the net during church, and the pastor's response was to disable the wi-fi during the service.

I like having 3 or 4 copies of the (software) Bible open at once so that I can easily flip between several passages he may be covering. I'm also one that really doesn't like to use highlighting in my paper Bible. But on the software version I can do all sorts of crazy markups, and I don't feel like I'm doing any permanent damage.


----------



## jawyman

You are right Josh, I meant "may" and not "should."

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




Tripel said:


> What is the argument _against_ using iPads?



I guess the argument would be that a person could "wander" and surf the net as opposed to listening to the sermon. That is only one argument I suppose.


----------



## EverReforming

Chaplainintraining said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I pastor is behind a pulpit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You have an iPastor?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you?
Click to expand...

 
There's an app for that. 



he beholds said:


> I'm distracted by the rest of my Bible during church!



That's happened to me too. The pastor will read the passage that the sermon is from and then several minutes later I find that rather than listening to the sermon, I've just read the next couple of chapters of text. Though I guess I'd rather be distracted from the pastor's sermon by continuing to read further in my Bible than some of the many other distractions at our disposal.


----------



## KMK

Wayne said:


> Jessica:
> 
> That touches on something I often do, and I wonder if others do this too? -- When the pastor reads the Scripture text for the sermon, I often will not open my Bible to read along, but will instead simply pay attention to his reading of the text. Somehow I find that I take in the substance of the text better that way. Anyone else here found that approach profitable?



Especially when what is being read is in the KJV which was translated especially to be read out loud.


----------



## MarieP

Chaplainintraining said:


> I think a pastor reading the Scripture from an iPad removes the symbolism that what I am reading is the very Word of God.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


 
Disagree. The Word of God is the Word of God, whether spoken by mouth, written on a scroll, printed on a page, or displayed on a screen.


----------



## MarieP

Wayne said:


> Jessica:
> 
> That touches on something I often do, and I wonder if others do this too? -- When the pastor reads the Scripture text for the sermon, I often will not open my Bible to read along, but will instead simply pay attention to his reading of the text. Somehow I find that I take in the substance of the text better that way. Anyone else here found that approach profitable?


 
I've find that profitable as well, particularly if I've read the text beforehand in preparation for worship.

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




AThornquist said:


> There is absolutely zero moral difference between the new technology and a book. The Word of God is the Word of God whether it's on a piece of paper or on a screen. It's true that people need guard themselves from entertainment during worship, but if you are going to nix iPads on those grounds then you better nix pens and pencils too because of all the people who doodle.


 
Paper was once "new technology" too.


----------



## LawrenceU

I know there is nothing inherently wrong with using an iPad or other device rather than a paper and ink Bible. But, I speak from experience as a pastor (btw, we see a lot more that goes on in the pews/seats than most would think) that they almost always become a distraction to either the user, neighbours, or both. The same goes for laptops. I have yet to see it not happen. The distraction may not be a newspaper, email, or some other thing. Rather, it could well be 'research' on a text, illustration, word, etc. referred to in the sermon. I have had folks misunderstand key points of a sermon because they had been on their own 'research' trail rather than engaging with what the sermon was actually teaching because of their use of iPad, tablet, or smart phone. This removes one of the primary reasons that churches gather: for consistent teaching to the covenant people of God. 

We had better be very careful of how disconnected we become from one another in congregations as we become more connected technologically.


----------



## fredtgreco

I agree with Lawrence. I think using an iPad (or smartphone) during worship is OK if it is used to read and not for research (which is not the intent of sermons - can you imagine someone coming to worship with 10 books!). I think that using a laptop is inappropriate because the keyboard clacking inevitably distracts at least others.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

As always Rev. Underwood and Rev. Greco say it better than I could ever do.


----------



## MarieP

LawrenceU said:


> I know there is nothing inherently wrong with using an iPad or other device rather than a paper and ink Bible. But, I speak from experience as a pastor (btw, we see a lot more that goes on in the pews/seats than most would think) that they almost always become a distraction to either the user, neighbours, or both. The same goes for laptops. I have yet to see it not happen. The distraction may not be a newspaper, email, or some other thing. Rather, it could well be 'research' on a text, illustration, word, etc. referred to in the sermon. I have had folks misunderstand key points of a sermon because they had been on their own 'research' trail rather than engaging with what the sermon was actually teaching because of their use of iPad, tablet, or smart phone. This removes one of the primary reasons that churches gather: for consistent teaching to the covenant people of God.
> 
> We had better be very careful of how disconnected we become from one another in congregations as we become more connected technologically.


 
I think we're talking about two things in this thread: the pastor's use of an iPad or the congregation's.

I agree with you on this issue! I haven't run across this at church (probably because I sit in the front, and rbcbob and his wife are generally well behaved  ). But I have run across this in seminary chapel- people will be working on their homework in chapel or texting someone on their phone.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




fredtgreco said:


> not for research (which is not the intent of sermons - can you imagine someone coming to worship with 10 books!)


 
I heard an excellent sermon from Dan Dumas in chapel a year ago on this very thing.

SBTS – Resources – The Dangers of Being a Professional Sermon Listener


----------



## Curt

Since most us encourage note-taking, the iPad is almost inevitable. The younger folk (mostly) in our congregations can type with their thumbs faster than many of us could write notes. When they have the QWERTY keyboard of an iPad (or like device) they can easily pay attention, take notes, and follow along in the Bible. If they get distracted, it's not because of the technology. They are likely to be distracted anyway.


----------



## jambo

I think it is partly an age thing. A lot of our young people are reading the bible in church on iphones. One mother has came to me on a couple of occasions to assure me her 35 year old son is not playing with his phone but using it to read the scriptures. Whilst to young people reading on an iphone/pad/tablet etc is perfectly normal, older people tend to think such devices are for games or playing with.

I must admit that I would often go to the ESV online site for study or whatever. However I do not like using the online site for devotions as it feels as if the devotions are not proper devotions if you are on the computer. I feel that is almost like having devotions with the TV on. However our children probably think its quite natural to have devotions in front of the PC or other device.

The scriptures are the scriptures whether in on paper, electronic or audio form


----------



## jayce475

I think some of the younger ones might end up on Facebook or Angry Bird if they bring iPads into service. Granted, the mature and spiritual ones probably won't, but we do have the carnal or unbelieving ones sitting on the pews too.


----------



## ac7k

I use my Kindle as my Bible in church... although it is not as easy as the printed version if you are hopping from different books in the Bible... and then sometimes I will use my iPod Touch as my bible as well... but then of course I have my trusty Reformation Study Bible with me too...


----------



## bookslover

An iPad (or whatever) is just a text delivery system - as is a book. The latter is made of paper, ink, and glue. The former is made of metal, plastic, and electronics. But they both do the same thing - in this context, deliver the Word of God. I think these electronic devices are perfectly acceptable in a worship service, whether used by the pastor, members of the congregation, or both.

I'm reminded of those who railed against pastors using overhead projectors back in the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Chaplainintraining said:


> When a pastor is behind a pulpit, holds up his Bible, and begins to read it reminds the congregation that what they are reading is sacred and the Word of God. Holding up an iPad does not have the same effect.
> 
> Am I stretching here?



I agree 100%... that's why I read from scrolls instead of those modern books! 








---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

On a serious note, 

I really think that it is fine. Here in SoCal, lots of people use iPads for all sorts of things. Scott Clark preached from one from my very pulpit... I told him to tell my session that I NEEDED ONE (that's right, I said needed) as well. Okay, hyperbole. 

Anyways- it's just a medium. We are to use all of these things unto the glory of God. 

At the same time, you are under the authority of your session and presbytery- so you are a man under authority. If the pastor will not "let" you, then you shan't use it. 

So send it to me.


----------



## sdesocio

> At the same time, you are under the authority of your session and presbytery- so you are a man under authority. If the pastor will not "let" you, then you shan't use it.



Im gonna play the rebel and suggest that the RPW would argue that no one has the ability to tell you what format your Bible should be in. Some one could ask someone to avoid being a distraction to others, but I'd fight it the whole way if a court of the church tried to forbid me from reading from an electronic device. It would be the same as saying no you cant read the ESV from the thinline you must use the Study Bible!


----------



## N. Eshelman

sdesocio said:


> At the same time, you are under the authority of your session and presbytery- so you are a man under authority. If the pastor will not "let" you, then you shan't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna play the rebel and suggest that the RPW would argue that no one has the ability to tell you what format your Bible should be in. Some one could ask someone to avoid being a distraction to others, but I'd fight it the whole way if a court of the church tried to forbid me from reading from an electronic device. It would be the same as saying no you cant read the ESV from the thinline you must use the Study Bible!
Click to expand...

 
That's fine- but remember also that Jeff does not have credentials yet- those same courts can keep him from ordination. Is it worth fighting against cultural baggage before he even gets in the game?  I'd say submit.


----------



## Andres

sdesocio said:


> At the same time, you are under the authority of your session and presbytery- so you are a man under authority. If the pastor will not "let" you, then you shan't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna play the rebel and suggest that the RPW would argue that no one has the ability to tell you what format your Bible should be in. Some one could ask someone to avoid being a distraction to others, but I'd fight it the whole way if a court of the church tried to forbid me from reading from an electronic device. It would be the same as saying no you cant read the ESV from the thinline you must use the Study Bible!
Click to expand...

 
I see your point, and it does make sense to me that our elders should be careful not to abuse their authority. However, let us look at the two scenarios from a more practical standpoint...why would the elders forbid a thinline bible versus a study bible? There doesn't seem to me to be any valid reason. However, asking the congregation not to use the electronic devices for the sake of the unity of the church (preventing distractions) seems like a valid reason for me. I would therefore see it as a reasonable request from the authority over me and I would submit.


----------



## Gord

Chaplainintraining said:


> When a pastor is behind a pulpit, holds up his Bible, and begins to read it reminds the congregation that what they are reading is sacred and the Word of God. Holding up an iPad does not have the same effect.
> 
> Am I stretching here?


I don't believe so, it also gives the pastor a lot more credibility going from book to book from memory (notes) using the bible, electronically could just be a doc or pdf file. I have to vote NO.


----------



## Dearly Bought

I haven't really had a chance to read through this in-depth, but it looks like there may be some interesting fodder for discussion in _The Word is Worth a Thousand Pictures: Preaching in the Electronic Age_ by Gregory Reynolds. 



> "The ephemeral nature of pixels on a screen, are similar to images in that they come and go. They actually exist nowhere in accessible space-time form, until they are printed... Screen reading tends to undermine our sense of history, permanence, and place." (p. 259)


----------



## Notthemama1984

Andres said:


> The fact that the Word of God is bound in book form is not what gives it it's authority. I know this isn't what you meant but essentially it's what you're saying.



Church architecture is designed with the pulpit and table in the center as a way of focusing the service on the Word and Sacrament. In my mind, seeing the Pastor read from a book that is obviously a Bible also helps to focus the attention on the Word. 

This does not mean that it receives its authority in one format vs. another, simply that some of the symbolism and focus is lost when one is reading from an iPad. If I am in the minority in this matter, oh well. It is not a big deal. 

It surely isn't sinful to read from an iPad, so do not think I am thinking that.


----------



## Wayne

This discussion is failing to distinguish between the pastor (1.) reading from a digital device (where it is usually out of view by the congregation) and (2.) holding up a digital device as if it were the Bible.

In the latter case, it is not identifiably the Bible, but rather something else. A bound Bible is only a bound Bible, whereas an iPad serves as a container/display device for any number of texts. A pastor holding up an iPad before the congregation might as well be holding up the Bhagavad Gita or Wuthering Heights.


----------



## TomVols

Chaplainintraining said:


> When a pastor is behind a pulpit, holds up his Bible, and begins to read it reminds the congregation that what they are reading is sacred and the Word of God. Holding up an iPad does not have the same effect.
> 
> Am I stretching here?


No. I think the symbolism of an open Bible to be important. That said, I won't throw anyone under the bus entirely for not using a Bible. lectern/pulpit, etc. But I prefer the symbolism. 

As for my own usage, I would forever be fearful of what might happen if the batteries died or the iPad just went on the fritz. To my knowledge, I've never known paper to fail


----------



## jandrusk

Yes, I would echo that the medium for which the scriptures are read from is not relevant. The problem would be not getting distracted with the other applications that are on the device, like I don't know, Facebook/Twitter? I think if you can discipline yourself to only read the bible and things honoring to God on the Sabbath I don't think there should be an issue, but that is just me.


----------



## KMK

Wayne said:


> In the latter case, it is not identifiably the Bible, but rather something else. A bound Bible is only a bound Bible, whereas an iPad serves as a container/display device for any number of texts. A pastor holding up an iPad before the congregation might as well be holding up the Bhagavad Gita or Wuthering Heights.



However, those in the back row only see a book. For all they know it might be The Shack.


----------



## pauldrakedsd

This has come up many times in my recent circles of friends with The Kindle and the iPad. I do not agree with the usage of either in worship as your modes of Scripture. They do have there usefulness, but i believe that they offer to much distraction and temptation. Also this came up in my NT Focus Study class on the Pastoral Epistles. 1 Tim 2:8-10, the principle is both for men and women, it is specifically addressing women in this passage but we are not to wear or use things that are going to cause a fellow brother or sister to stumble. During worship and preaching we need to be focused on God and His glory, and if an iPad causes my brother sitting next to me to stair at the iPad more than paying attention in worship then no we should not use them. 

Both The Kindle (of which i own) and the iPad are great technology but we need to be wise in our usage of them. I may have an unpopular position and that's okay.


----------



## au5t1n

What does it do that a Bible can't do, but that should be done during the worship service?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

austinww said:


> What does it do that a Bible can't do, but that should be done during the worship service?


 
Now this question gets to the crux of the matter. What indeed? Is it being used for it's usefulness or its bling factor?

I don't imagine that anyone who heard the sermon on the mount even had a Scripture text in hand, much less multiple commentaries or cross referenced personal notes.


----------



## beej6

I always have my iPhone with me, ergo I always have my Bible with me and i use that to read (some) Scripture during worship. Sometimes I listen to the pastor (or other reader) read the Word. 
I think there is a difference between an iPhone and iPad in terms of potential distractibility not just to myself but to others. While the difference is mainly in size, it's a significant difference. It is much easier to read an iPad. (caveat: I don't have an iPad and am resisting buying one for now.)
If I were going to use an iPad in church, I would sit in the back (where I usually sit anyway).

My answer to the OP is no, but more because the question is vaguely phrased in and of itself.


----------



## Wayne

iPads during worship? 

I used to bring a pillow, but not since they installed cushions on the pews.


----------



## he beholds

austinww said:


> What does it do that a Bible can't do, but that should be done during the worship service?


 
The part that's being used IS a Bible--it just doesn't look like yours.


----------



## KMK

Wayne said:


> iPads during worship?
> 
> I used to bring a pillow, but not since they installed cushions on the pews.


 
The next thing you know they will install air conditioning in the sanctuary as well.


----------



## discipulo

This thread has been for me a bit like a Tennis Match, just don’t ask me who’s winning
as I find arguments from both sides quite convincing.

Personally I am more inclined to favor the use from the Pulpit of a “good old big black Bible with golden binding pages”.
But that is a circumstance, is adiaphora, is merely my aesthetical preference.

But even those things that in themselves may not be sinful or wrong may be wrong in the way they affect others.

*So here is my question could the use from an iPad in the Pulpit fall in the same category of those things that, while not being sinful in themselves, can become a stumbling block to the weak?

Can you imagine our brothers and sisters from an older generation, to whom technology is foreign and an iPad is an alien strange gadget, unrelated whatsoever to a Bible, and more so those weaker in faith, being scandalized by watching a Pastor using such a weird unknown device instead of a good old Holy Bible?

Wouldn’t that be a reason to abstain from the iPad altogether?*
_
Howbeit there is not in all men that knowledge: but some, being used until now to the idol, eat as of a thing sacrificed to an idol; and their conscience being weak is defiled. But food will not commend us to God: neither, if we eat not, are we the worse; nor, if we eat, are we the better. But take heed lest by any means this liberty of yours become a stumblingblock to the weak. For if a man see thee who hast knowledge sitting at meat in an idol's temple, will not his conscience, if he is weak, be emboldened to eat things sacrificed to idols? For through thy knowledge he that is weak perisheth, the brother for whose sake Christ died. And thus, sinning against the brethren, and wounding their conscience when it is weak, ye sin against Christ. *Wherefore, if meat causeth my brother to stumble, I will eat no flesh for evermore, that I cause not my brother to stumble*_. 1 Corinthians 8:7-13


----------



## Notthemama1984

Cesar,

Personally I would be distracted and would find the practice bothering. I am sure I would not be the only one so out of respect of those people I would abstain.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I don't think you could blame the ipad for people getting distracted. These are just the same people that would be daydreaming with a paper Bible. Having an ipad in service (or other devices like it) is just another move forward in technology. I can see how it would be a disturbance to others in a rural or more "traditional" service but in some churches these would not even be granted a second glance.


----------



## KMK

It is the way of the future. I don't think you can stop it. At our Sunday evening Bible study there are at least three members who use their phones to read aloud from the Bible. This does not worry me. In fact, I think the Bible's ubiquitous presence in the ether is a great blessing. (Let's see someone ban the Bible now!) 

What does concern me is the way electronic media has the potential to provide a worship service from the comfort of one's own living room. Will we see our services shrink because the people can hear the Word, the sermon, the singing, and the prayer over the internet? Will people even find a way to take communion via Skype?


----------



## Curt

KMK said:


> What does concern me is the way electronic media has the potential to provide a worship service from the comfort of one's own living room. Will we see our services shrink because the people can hear the Word, the sermon, the singing, and the prayer over the internet? Will people even find a way to take communion via Skype?



I do agree with this concern. Television did the same thing. There are many who'd rather stay home and watch the Crystal Cathedral than come worship and fellowship with the brethren.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The real question is whether those newfangled things called "books" are appropriate...

[video=youtube;LRBIVRwvUeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRBIVRwvUeE[/video]


----------



## Curt

Semper Fidelis said:


> The real question is whether those newfangled things called "books" are appropriate...



Well stated.


----------



## TomVols

One question I have: I've heard some say they can use iPads, etc., to have multiple versions open so as to compare and contrast. Is the worship service really the best time to do this? A Bible study? Ok. But during a sermon, I'm not sure. Again, I won't be dogmatic either way, but I have found that even using parallel Bibles (the old fashioned leather bound paper kind ) tends to distract me from meeting God in the sermon when I'm more worried about whether the ESV is better than the NASB or NIV or HCSB with a particular verse rendering.


----------



## interalia

Not sure if this topic had a subconscious effect on me after reading last night, and though I would never be accused of being a technophile, I used my Kindle today to read Psalm 100 before the offering and Prayer of Thanksgiving. No one, including myself, was harmed.


----------



## kodos

TomVols said:


> One question I have: I've heard some say they can use iPads, etc., to have multiple versions open so as to compare and contrast. Is the worship service really the best time to do this? A Bible study? Ok. But during a sermon, I'm not sure. Again, I won't be dogmatic either way, but I have found that even using parallel Bibles (the old fashioned leather bound paper kind ) tends to distract me from meeting God in the sermon when I'm more worried about whether the ESV is better than the NASB or NIV or HCSB with a particular verse rendering.


 
My pastor quotes from different translations. I can now follow along and even note that for future reference. Plus moving through the Bible itself is quicker. While the rest of you are fumbling through your stone tablets, scrolls, etc.


----------



## jandrusk

sdesocio said:


> At the same time, you are under the authority of your session and presbytery- so you are a man under authority. If the pastor will not "let" you, then you shan't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna play the rebel and suggest that the RPW would argue that no one has the ability to tell you what format your Bible should be in. Some one could ask someone to avoid being a distraction to others, but I'd fight it the whole way if a court of the church tried to forbid me from reading from an electronic device. It would be the same as saying no you cant read the ESV from the thinline you must use the Study Bible!
Click to expand...

 
So my Klingon version of the bible is OK to bring to worship? 

Klingon Language Version of the World English Bible


----------



## Jack K

It's easy to preach to people whose heads are up, making contact with you, clearly listening. It's hard to preach to people whose heads are down, clearly reading or otherwise distracted while you're trying to preach, whether they're reading off an iPod or some sort of paper material. And I would think it'd be particularly frustrating to try to preach to people who're busy doing their own research on your text, no matter what media they're using.

So I would say that if you bring an iPod in order to read along when the preacher reads, or to quickly skip to references he points you to, you're being a good and active sermon listener. But if you bring it to do your own thing that disengages you from how he's taking you through the passage, that's being a bad listener. And since the iPod does put a greater number and variety of possible distractions at your fingertips than does paper technology, we ought to exercise special care in using it during services.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I just ran across this video. Apparently you can use an Ipad without a sound board to run the sound system in church.

Videos Posted by Church On Wheels: iPad based 32 Channel "Sound Board" [HD] | Facebook


----------



## Eoghan

I am all in favour of using Technology but *not* in church. At a school assembly led by an evangelist from the USA, I caught sight of someone seated at the back, accessing the internet on their iphone. 

The embarrassing thing is it was the Headmaster!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

kodos said:


> Very good points - I make sure that my devices are all being used appropriately for worship. But I _enjoy_ worship and listening to the Pastor preach. So my device (iPad or laptop) is wholly dedicated to understanding him better, taking notes that are instantly cross-referenced _within the Bible text_ so that I can access them the next time I read the passage (better than taking margin notes!), etc.
> 
> Besides, I've seen people read their Study Bible notes and the Church bulletin instead of listening to the pastor - so it's not like technology started this...


 
My Mother-in-Law is what we Baptists would call "backslidden" and rarely attends church. When she does come with us (she thinks our church is a cult) she always cleans out her purse during the sermon. It is a joke between my wife and I to see how long it will take for her to pull out her purse and start cleaning.


----------



## T.A.G.

If people dont want to focus they will not focus. I think it would be legalism for those to say you ought not to read Scripture off an Ipad. An Ipad can often be more handy then a paper Bible. You can follow along with Greek and Hebrew better, you can look up references quicker, look up vocab that one might not understand etc. Regardless, if people dont want to listen they will figure something to think about instead. To me it is similar to the **** issue, people have always lusted, you do not need internet to do that.


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hi Jawyman, I use my spouse's Ipad during worship, that is where I download my songs and it saves me printing time and preparation, since I placed it on the music stand, the congregation does not see it, my only complaint is that it has a 'time-out' and I have to touch the screen every-now and then and since I am using a guitar it gets 'challenging' at times  but other than that the church that I lead worship does not mind nor is affected with that technology. 

Also regarding some of the things I read, I think it would be up to the owner of the Ipad: if he or she sense that it is a cause of distraction for fellow believers in worship and in hearing the word of our Lord, then for their sake one should abstain from its use. In my case, here in Japan, technology is intertwined with how people live, having an Ipad is no different from having a phone or a new set of Sunday clothes, so this not an issue as far as where my logistics are and I hope that the Lord forbids it to be one; I am not very good with keeping and organizing and reusing printed materials this technology gave me an my spouse some sanity back regarding keeping our prints in one small device 

Blessings to you!


----------



## fredtgreco

(^^)Regin said:


> Hi Jawyman, I use my spouse's Ipad during worship, that is where I download my songs and it saves me printing time and preparation, since I placed it on the music stand, the congregation does not see it, my only complaint is that it has a 'time-out' and I have to touch the screen every-now and then and since I am using a guitar it gets 'challenging' at times  but other than that the church that I lead worship does not mind nor is affected with that technology.
> 
> Also regarding some of the things I read, I think it would be up to the owner of the Ipad: if he or she sense that it is a cause of distraction for fellow believers in worship and in hearing the word of our Lord, then for their sake one should abstain from its use. In my case, here in Japan, technology is intertwined with how people live, having an Ipad is no different from having a phone or a new set of Sunday clothes, so this not an issue as far as where my logistics are and I hope that the Lord forbids it to be one; I am not very good with keeping and organizing and reusing printed materials this technology gave me an my spouse some sanity back regarding keeping our prints in one small device
> 
> Blessings to you!


 
You can avoid the "timeout" by going to Settings --> Auto-Lock and changing it to "Never"


----------

